# Precious pile of pretty shiny mousies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Continuing my line of pink-eyed dilutes; here's a first look at a batch of nine fawn, champagne, and maybe a silver, some self and some marked. They are about a week old now.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are some new pix of my week and a half old satin babies.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Why do you breed fawn and silver in the same litter?


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

I love them


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

See, Jack? Peteyandthegang knows why, and I totally agree. The silver might actually be a champagne, or the other red-eyed dilute, I forget which it is, having gone back and forth from US to EU standards. I love all the PE dilutes.

Not all my breeding involves specific goals as far as colors are concerned. They're cutsiewootsieitsybitsyteensieweensiemousieswousies (CWIBTWMW) and I wuvum.

(Thanks for being there for me, Petey! :lol: )


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm just curious as to why you'd mix those varieties in particular when it can be harmful to both in terms of color.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

No one has ever complained about the color of my fawn mice; they're among my very best. I didn't breed a a silver in with this litter, I bred an argente because that ginves me nice bright argentes. the saturation of color on my fawns doesn't suffer; I have generations of them and they are all very bright and deep. I don't get what the problem would be in any case, but feel free to tell me why you think it's bad. :?:

You know I'm not breeding for showing, right? It's not like any of my 'improper' creatures will ever sully the carefully drawn lines of anyone's show meeces. :snooty


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Can you adopt me so I can live in your mousery with all your adorable mice?

I always enjoy your pictures, please carry on posting! hehe

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Let me know if you need a sponsor for a US Visa or green card....I do so wish there was another breeder in my city, if only for mouse sitting on the rare occasions I go out of town for more than a couple of days. My son does OK, I guess, but it would be nice to have someone who really knows what they are doing.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I think they're cute and enjoy your pictures, too.

But they'd have even more potential if they were bred properly, i.e. taking very basic steps like keeping blue (silver) out of red (fawn) lines. You won't know how dark and red a fawn mouse can be unless you keep the blue out.

This mouse is red (BE fawn), but PE dilution doesn't affect red color, so it could easily be a fawn: http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff1/ ... CN3412.jpg (disclaimer: that mouse is not mine; it was bred by and belonged to a friend a few years ago)

That's the sort of deep red color you can get by keeping your lines pure of detrimental alleles like blue.

Regardless, as Willow said--cute mice!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the pic; very nice red mouse. I've seen better on Hiriiforumi (Finnish Club site)I have black eyed fawns(red) that are about the same shade as the one you put up the link for. Photos later. Thanks for your concern(?). The baby you think is silver is champagne. Satin always messes with the lighter colors, and it's hard to start out with to get a good accurate color in a photo of a champagne to start with. I routinely breed argente, fawn and champagne together between two different groups of mice. My fawns are a orange as can be without actually being red, and I suspect that I will see true red eventually in my yellow tri line as I work for deeper contrast in the markings. I like the color of my fawns as they are now. There are so many lovely shades of yellow, orange and red and I like them all. The recessive yellow/red is especially nice and that's another thing that's hard to get a good color image of in order to show the difference. It's so close, just like silver with the pale blue shimmer, and the pinkish tinge in the champagne.

I'm working on mating a chocolate to a black-eyed fawn (red) and a cinnamon. The cinnamon girl is a bit too young but will be used in a few more weeks. Then I'll work out pairings from the two litters...you know how that goes...it'll take a while. And as I've said before, I plan for long-term goals in breeding.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

As you know JG those not breeding for show don't always have to follow any set standard colourwise, so get the freedom to play with different shades. That's half the beauty and half the fun, and can still be done knowledgeably so that attractiveness isn't lost. It's nice to have variety sometimes. I completely respect and appreciate the rich reddish colour of the mouse you posted, but moustresses fawns are lovely too and I don't see an issue with them not being like the one in the picture, or why that is what moustress should aim for if they're not intended for show or show breeding. It is your opinion and that of those who exhibit fawns that the rich red is the more desirable colour with the most potential. For hobbiyists, that doesn't always matter. They may have different aims


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, the Finnish forums have some extraordinary mice! They really know what they're doing over there.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Petey, my hero! (xo)

It's OK, arguementative discussion is exactly what a Forum is supposed to be. We may not change minds, but we will learn from each other, I hope.

I have had champagnes so dark they are pink eyed lilac and so light you'd swear they were they were silver, except there's no hint of of blue or pink. I probably hold some kind of record the the most off-tone chams.

The red Jack posted the link for is halfway between good fawn and good red. I have a handful of this color, and I call it bronze. It's especially nice in satin.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

New photos of da mob of pretty shiney mousies:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You posted nothing.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah I want pics!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Aack! I got distracted....here they are:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

New pix of these stellar little beauties:







I think it's plain now to see that the beigey baby is a champagne. Very nice hue, too for a satin champagne. Typically they look way too dark, more like lilac (dove; I can never keep straight which name is applied to grayish mice with red eyes.)


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

A pink-eyed black self mouse (aa pp) is called dove if it's being shown anywhere in the world except the west coast of the US. Then it's called lilac. The MMC also used to call the color lilac but I think they're defunct nowadays.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I coulda looked it up; but then that would have deprived ya of the signal pleasure... :| But, hey, at least you're consistent. :roll:


----------

